# New style to an old look



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Gave it a wash after putting some new tires on my kosei's. Notice anything new about them besides the tires?  
































The rest of the pics can be found here .


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That they are hitting the fenders  

What spoiler is that? oh and car is looking good!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

wes said:


> That they are hitting the fenders
> 
> What spoiler is that? oh and car is looking good!


Nope, all 4 fenders are rolled. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

carbon fiber trunk ! now all you need is the black headlights !


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of spoiler is that? Looks like the bmw one i have been looking for.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Absolutely amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Its an Ebay M3 style trunk lip.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

do u have wheel spacers on ur car? BTW nice wing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you never post engine pics  

i love your car


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Here ya go, just for you. Nothing special though, just another turbo sr20 :loser:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> do u have wheel spacers on ur car? BTW nice wing


Yup, with these wheels I run 25mm all around. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i loooovvvve that intercooler


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Its an Ebay M3 style trunk lip.


that's what I thought. I was looking at that a few months ago? With 3m tape to attach right? Let up know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet B14. Very clean car :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey dude, i've always been a fan of your car, what lip is that on the front?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

himbo said:


> hey dude, i've always been a fan of your car, what lip is that on the front?



Home depot style. Made from Neoprene rubber I believe. Its called garage door bottom, for insulation and what not.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

how did you mount it to the bumper without the rivets exposed???

oh, any chances of getting a syndicate kustomz lip? i think it would suit the color perfectly


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

himbo said:


> how did you mount it to the bumper without the rivets exposed???
> 
> oh, any chances of getting a syndicate kustomz lip? i think it would suit the color perfectly


Its L shaped, so one side if flat against the bottom. Way ahead of you on the SK lip, youll see updates soon.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have always wanted an E46 M3 spoiler as I thought it would be perfect. And here I thought I was the only one that had that idea.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

wes said:


> I have always wanted an E46 M3 spoiler as I thought it would be perfect. And here I thought I was the only one that had that idea.



Great minds think alike. :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo wes, i'm not sure how well the m3 lip would look on our 200's. i dont think that the lines would flow all that well. i think the lip goes better with the sentra. i dunno, but i would love for someone to show me wrong


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> . i dunno, but i would love for someone to show me wrong



OK I will :thumbup: 

Bump for a hot car!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wes said:


> OK I will :thumbup:
> 
> Bump for a hot car!


i really cant wait man, you never cease to amaze me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

i still think a set of se-r skirts will really swank up the car :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Gave it a wash after putting some new tires on my kosei's. Notice anything new about them besides the tires?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice ride, i got a sentra GXE, trying to make it look as good as your (not doing good though, lol)

That front lip, you said you made it from a garage door bottor, how did you attack it to the car ? do you have any pictures maybe ?

Thanks for your replies and all the inspirations you've made !


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Yup, with these wheels I run 25mm all around. :thumbup:


Can u post some pics of the spacers
TIA


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

godspeed said:


> That front lip, you said you made it from a garage door bottor, how did you attack it to the car ? do you have any pictures maybe ?


he knows karate.


awsome ride!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

They look like this:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> he knows karate.
> 
> 
> awsome ride!


this makes me laugh so hard, i dont know why, but it does.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice car...

...I'd hit it. :thumbup:


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

you car is inspiring to 4dr b14s bro. trunk lip is sweet :cheers:


----------

